# Frank Shamrock: Avoid the Takedown instructional



## Andrew Green (Sep 18, 2006)

Part 1:

[yt]cDnnmENhJp4[/yt]


Part 2:

[yt]9o7oYn_9qvc[/yt]


Part 3:

[yt]2WUphbFk2iw[/yt]


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 19, 2006)

Ken might not have had the best showings lately, but Frank is still considered by many to be one of the best pound for pound fighters out there. 



DavidCC said:


>


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 19, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> Ken might not have had the best showings lately, but Frank is still considered by many to be one of the best pound for pound fighters out there.


 
I agree, but watcing Ken can be "instructional" too LOL


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, that there comes a point in ones career, where it is time to retire...  Ken was good back in the day, but his time has passed.  I will grant him that he has had some questionable stoppages against him lately, but lets face it, he's past his time as a fighter.

Hopefully Frank's comeback goes a litle better


----------



## Neal (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome, Thanks Andrew.


----------

